# Desktop Anpassen



## Karvon (5. November 2012)

Heyho!

Hallo liebe Designer, ich hoffe, dass ich hier richtig bin.

Und zwar suche ich ne Möglichkeit meinen Desktop so aufgeräumt wie nur irgendwie möglich zu halten, gibts da nützliche kleine Addons seitens Microsoft dafür oder andere Programme?

Vl so kleine Sidebars mit Icons oder eben "Übericons" die dann sich auffächern....hoffe ihr könnt euch das ungefähr vorstellen...hab da mal was gefunden, ich glaub das hießt widget oder so...

Mfg
Karvon


----------



## Lancegrim (5. November 2012)

Ich nutze dafür Rocketdock, das erzeugt ne art Leiste wo du Icons reinziehen kannst. Die ist anpassbar in design und größe und Position. Verhalten natürlich auch. Meine ist dauer versenkt, sobald ich mit dem Mauszeiger paar Sek an den oberen Bildschirmrand fahre, fährt die aus. ich hab da alles mögliche drinne, sortiert nach ordnershortcuts, Spiele, und Anwendungen.

Rest des Desktops ist komplett leer bei mir.


----------



## Karvon (5. November 2012)

Danke Lance!

Das ist 100% genau das was ich suchte. Einfach zu bedienen und schaut top aus!

Vielen Dank

Noch einen schönen Tag =)

P.S.: Vote 4 Close

Mfg
Karvon


----------



## MayoAmok (12. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GVJEXeZy47E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xdave78 (21. Dezember 2012)

Nimm das Rocketdock, ich kann dazu nur wärmstens die WindowsPhone Icons empfehlen, sieht sehr Geil aus. Das von Mayo sieht sicher ganz gut aus, wenn man drauf steht. Aber mir ist es mit zuviel Installiererei verbunden, meine Erfahrung sagt, dass sich sowas (bei mir) nicht durchsetzt.


----------



## iShock (22. Dezember 2012)

ich hätte mal ne Frage zu den Icon Packs aus dem Video.
Ich hab versucht das Token Icon Pack zu installieren wie in dem Video beschrieben nur irgendwie passiert einfach nix :I. Jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegt.


----------



## stefanru (29. Dezember 2012)

passt das denn in die "Designerlounge" ?
naja is ma eh "wurscht" wollte es nur sagen 
ich verwende laut den usern ja auch immer den
falschen threat^^


----------



## Kjudarlis (20. Januar 2013)

das im video sieht schon recht cool aus


----------

